# 2013 LCI - No KOMBI in SVT after VO coding error



## bm-tech (May 1, 2017)

After retrofitting NBT, attempting to follow instructions to code NBT then KOMBI, NBT coded fine but was presented with error when coding the KOMBI (I screen-grabbed this error, but it's on another machine). I suspect this may have happened based on the CAFD I selected for KOMBI. I selected what I thought was "most recent" CAFD. Anyway, KOMBI now does not show in SVT.
I've read about injecting a new CAFD into the ECU but not sure how to do this? 
Any help to get KOMBI back would be great. 
The struggle continues.


----------



## bambazonke (Jan 23, 2017)

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desiredECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE


----------



## bm-tech (May 1, 2017)

Thanks for this. 
How do you determine the latest one? When I first attempted I couldn't work out the naming convention. Is one at the top or bottom of the list?


----------



## bambazonke (Jan 23, 2017)

Use the I level which matches your car. You can determine this from the VCM tab page . Unfortunately I am at work so I can give you the exact instructions. Will look around on the forum to see if there are instructions posted/


----------



## bm-tech (May 1, 2017)

Great information. Thanks a lot. Will see what I can find too.


----------



## bm-tech (May 1, 2017)

So jut tried the suggestion above...of course when reading SVT kombi doesn't appear so cannot detect cafd. Perhaps writing FA/VO as per original will bring back kombi?

Update: Re-writing FA again didn't seem to work (KOMBI still not present in SVT).

I've attached some screenshots of what happened immediately after writing modified FA (changing to 609 & 6NS) then attempting to code NBT & KOMBI. HU_NBT coded successfully, KOMBI didn't and, as is my problem, now doesn't show up in SVT and I cant set time etc on NBT. 
Hopefully someone can advise?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

bm-tech said:


> Thanks for this.
> How do you determine the latest one? When I first attempted I couldn't work out the naming convention. Is one at the top or bottom of the list?


Bottom.

I-Steps are chronological. So F10-MV-SV-PV. 

MV = Major Version
SV = Secondary Version
PV = Patch version.
F010-16-*11*-503 is newer than F010-16-*07*-506
F010-*17*-03-505 is newer than F010-*16*-07-506


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

bm-tech said:


> So jut tried the suggestion above...of course when reading SVT kombi doesn't appear so cannot detect cafd. Perhaps writing FA/VO as per original will bring back kombi?
> 
> Update: Re-writing FA again didn't seem to work (KOMBI still not present in SVT).
> 
> ...


You should not have HU_NBT & CMB_ECALL in same SVT tree.


----------



## bm-tech (May 1, 2017)

Thanks for explaining that convention. I think I must have selected the top one and messed things up a bit for kombi. Do you know how I can get kombi back?

Re CMB_ECALL, I understand this the combox that originally handled bluetooth etc? I plan to disconnect this physically. Do I need to so something in E-Sys to remove also?



Almaretto said:


> You should not have HU_NBT & CMB_ECALL in same SVT tree.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

bm-tech said:


> Thanks for explaining that convention. I think I must have selected the top one and messed things up a bit for kombi. Do you know how I can get kombi back?
> 
> Re CMB_ECALL, I understand this the combox that originally handled bluetooth etc? I plan to disconnect this physically. Do I need to so something in E-Sys to remove also?


Do you get the same SVT tree when you read ECU & read SVT?


----------



## bm-tech (May 1, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Do you get the same SVT tree when you read ECU & read SVT?


Yes. Just tried. Same SVT tree, no KOMBI.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

bm-tech said:


> Yes. Just tried. Same SVT tree, no KOMBI.


I assume engine is running and unit is connected correctly. I would definitely get rid of redundant, unused ECU's. But, have no idea whey KOMBI is not showing.


----------



## bm-tech (May 1, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> I assume engine is running and unit is connected correctly. I would definitely get rid of redundant, unused ECU's. But, have no idea whey KOMBI is not showing.


Yes, well car is on battery support buffer and hooked fine.
It's almost like the NBT and KOMBI aren't networked. The NBT retrofit guides I've looked at make no reference to a wiring job required. So this is concerning me.

How does one get rid of unused ECUs in e-sys? Unplug and will disappear?...Kind of like my kombi, HAHA.

Circuit diagram time I think...


----------



## bm-tech (May 1, 2017)

UPDATE: Solved. Hoping to make a guide that others can follow start to finish, with confidence.


----------



## ABK (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for the support


----------



## bm-tech (May 1, 2017)

Optical loop was open.


----------



## Rieger (Jun 21, 2015)

Where is open?


----------



## Ababians (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello guys. I have a problem with kombi too.
I retrofited 6wb but I have in svt bkombi and not dkombi. I tried to edit svt and erase bkombi but I cant write svt. I cant write fa too. Only it is posible reading. Can anybody help me? Thanks advance.


----------



## Ababians (Feb 18, 2016)

Finally I could write svt file without bkombi. But when I tras ser again comes again bkombi.


----------



## Ababians (Feb 18, 2016)

When I try to write svt I get an error in hu_nbt. Look at attached images. Thanks advance.


----------



## vooheese (6 mo ago)

hi I have the exactly problem you had, have you solved it? And how?


----------



## vooheese (6 mo ago)

hi I have the exactly problem you had, have you solved it? And how?


----------



## vooheese (6 mo ago)

Ababians said:


> When I try to write svt I get an error in hu_nbt. Look at attached images. Thanks advance.


 sorry for replay again since I was using the cellphone and not familiar with the forum here to quote. 

I have exactly the same problem with the error message and I want to add 6WA as well, have you solved it?


----------



## vooheese (6 mo ago)

just solved the problem.

Recap:

I have the exact problem by not finding KOMBI, but after deleting BKOMBI, Kombi still not showed up. 

After changing the following FDL, it worked.

I solved this problem by changing number 1 and number 3 value. After that, the error messages were displaying on the head unit screen. Then I know those two starts to talk. I didn't find number to item in Bimmercode so I do nothing to it.

1.EXTERNER_MOST --> aktiv 
2.EXTERNE_MOST_DIAG --> aktiv
3.KOMBI_CIC --> kombi_High


Then I can find the KOMBI in ECU and coded it with injected CAFD.


----------

